# Transporting chefs' cutlery



## marq 2.0 (Nov 16, 2009)

Good evening folks,

First, I'd like to say a quick thank you for all that you do. I appreciate the hard work, dedication, and danger you put yourselves in. That is why I want to ask a question before doing something so I can be sure to do it correctly. 

I am investigating culinary schools in the area. Many of them encourage students to bring their own cutlery as it is what they'll be most comfortable with. This is something I want to do, but I am very wary of bringing it on public transportation. 

While I understand that there should be absolutely no problem unless I do something highly inappropriate that will have an officer searching me and my bags, I am still very conscious that there are laws with regards to this sort of thing and want to stay on the right side of them. After all, who knows what can happen? What if I were to drop my bag and have something fall out, or be subject to an MBTA Police random search? I certainly want to do things properly.

My question is this: What would be considered a safe, correct way to transport the cutlery? Are there any permits required to do so? There are many cases designed for this sort of thing, but I want to make sure I select one that will be compliant with Massachusetts laws. 

Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Transport the tools of the trade in a safe place and mind your business to and from school. If you aren't wearing a crooked baseball cap with your Timbs on with a Ginzu on the passenger seat you will be all set unless you piss off the cop that pulls you over.

As with EVERYTHING in like Marq, common sense dictates. Good luck at school. Thanks for the serious question.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

marq 2.0 said:


> Good evening folks,
> 
> First, I'd like to say a quick thank you for all that you do. I appreciate the hard work, dedication, and danger you put yourselves in. That is why I want to ask a question before doing something so I can be sure to do it correctly.
> 
> ...


If you drop that bag, and Blade Trinity falls out, you better be prepared to make USMPMC some Tepanyaki on the SPOT! otherwise, you are probably going. (inside joke marq, don't sweat it).


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> *Transporting chefs' cutlery*


WTF are you doing with Chefs cutlery anyways...


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

True story, I was working at a restaurant in the Charlestown Navy Yard and had recently moved out from my ex's house. In the back of my car was a box with some utensils, a cutting board, spices, etc. I diddnt pack it so I was not 100% on the contents. I got stopped in the Navy Yard by the Federal Park Police for rolling a stop sign. They only have 1 stop sign, so they tend to spend all their time there. Comes to the window, license and registration, and so forth. Asks me if I have any weapons in the car, I told him I had a spyderco pocket knife in my front right pocket. He replied "No problem, hang tight." Another cruiser arrives and they approach both sides of my car. Flashlight in eyes, hand on gun, and another had a taser. They have me step out, put me on my knees, cuff and frisk me. Now Im mildy curious what warrented this treatment, but know better than to ask untill they're done.
Turns out in my box of kitchen stuff there was a large chef's knife that was visible. Menacing looking maybe, but in the context of the other stuff in the box I diddnt even notice it. I explained who I was, where I worked, and why I had it. They let me go without even a write up, after jokingly checking it for blood. I made sure it rode in the trunk the rest of the way home. 
Its all about context. Like Sniper said, if you look like a shit bag and have a lone kitchen knife...expect a problem. If you have your chef kit and a pair of kitchen pants on, you should be fine. A kitchen knife is just another tool, untill its used as a weapon...as a screwdriver could be. Keep them out of sight and you should have no problem.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hush said:


> True story, I was working at a restaurant in the Charlestown Navy Yard and had recently moved out from my ex's house. In the back of my car was a box with some utensils, a cutting board, spices, etc. I diddnt pack it so I was not 100% on the contents. I got stopped in the Navy Yard by the Federal Park Police for rolling a stop sign. They only have 1 stop sign, so they tend to spend all their time there. Comes to the window, license and registration, and so forth. Asks me if I have any weapons in the car, I told him I had a spyderco pocket knife in my front right pocket. He replied "No problem, hang tight." Another cruiser arrives and they approach both sides of my car. Flashlight in eyes, hand on gun, and another had a taser. They have me step out, put me on my knees, cuff and frisk me. Now Im mildy curious what warrented this treatment, but know better than to ask untill they're done.
> *Turns out in my box of kitchen stuff there was a large chef's knife that was visible. Menacing looking maybe, but in the context of the other stuff in the box I diddnt even notice it. I explained who I was, where I worked, and why I had it. They let me go without even a write up, after jokingly checking it for blood.* I made sure it rode in the trunk the rest of the way home.
> Its all about context. Like Sniper said, if you look like a shit bag and have a lone kitchen knife...expect a problem. If you have your chef kit and a pair of kitchen pants on, you should be fine. A kitchen knife is just another tool, untill its used as a weapon...as a screwdriver could be. Keep them out of sight and you should have no problem.


So needles to say they never found your ex's body that you threw in to the water?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Snipe had some good advise.

Not that I think you'd need it, but it certainly couldn't hurt to carry some sort of identification with you, such as your culinary school ID. I say that as while I wouldn't give you any hassle, I could never say with absolute certainty that every one of my 17,000 brother an sister LEO's in the Commonwealth would handle it the same way--especially depending on how a particular municipality's knife by-law may be written.

Thanks for the post and good luck in school.


----------



## a76589 (Jan 28, 2007)

One of my friends is a chef. She carries her own set of knives to and from work everyday on the T. The knives came in a bag with individual compartments that kept them in place. She carries this bag inside her backpack and has had no problem on the bus or train. As long as you have common sense, you should not have a problem. Like OfficerObie said above, every officer may act differently, but I cannot imagine any negative contact unless you created it. 

Best of luck with school


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

263FPD said:


> So needles to say they never found your ex's body that you threw in to the water?


Shh, only the crabs in Boston harbor know about that one.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

If you get in a jamb with any LEO tell them you'll cook them a full gourmet meal. Cops love good food because we usually eat alot of crap from the public and eat bullshit served by management.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

263FPD;5025:L:17 said:


> So needles to say they never found your ex's body that you threw in to the water?


:L::L::L::L::L:


----------

